

A lifetime Crate premium account for $6. - sahillavingia
http://www.appsumo.com/lets-crate-coupon/

======
zitterbewegung
How is this different from <https://www.dropbox.com/home> ? Other than the
drag and drop file uploading I originally started with 2gb of space and I got
even more from referrals / completing challenges (I'm up to 5.6gb now.).
Dropbox seems to be lifetime for me already.

~~~
theli0nheart
Crate and Dropbox are approaching things from two totally different
directions.

Dropbox is meant for collaborating with other people on a group of files. It's
a two way street for two people who are relatively tech savvy. Crate is meant
for quick file sharing. If you want to send a 50mb file to your officemates,
it's simpler to just give them a Crate link and not have to go through the
process of making a specific folder public, etc.

I think they are two totally different use cases. I use both and they don't
intersect at all.

With regards to the space issue: we are going to upp (sp?) it, and anyone who
buys the lifetime premium membership can expect to see their space increase
_dramatically_ in the very near future.

Disclaimer: I am a cofounder :)

~~~
wahnfrieden
What does crate offer me that dropbox + this script doesn't?
<http://wiki.dropbox.com/DropboxAddons/Dropbox%20Service>

I've also never had to set a folder as public myself, even using this script.
It came with a Public folder.

------
aeurielesn
At <http://letscrate.com/> I find it inconvenient to not be able to check the
pricing unless I register.

~~~
dustingetz
another service was criticized on HN for hiding prices like this. the founder
commented back that it increased his conversion rate. so despite being
annoying, probably optimal.

------
dchest
Shouldn't be a limit on how frequently AppSumo can advertise here?

~~~
steveklabnik
That's what flagging is for.

------
DougBTX
What does, _unlimited file-size and up to 2 Gigs of space,_ mean?

~~~
sahillavingia
You have up to 2gb of space, for uploading files (10 files of 200mb, for
example).

Unlimited file-size means that there is no restriction on any individual file
(like there is with the free account).

~~~
jbrennan
What if the single file is 2.01GB or above? I'm still confused by the language
of the copy.

~~~
wccrawford
Despite their wording, the file size limit is size of the account. In this
case, 2GB. It really should say 'file size is only limited by the size of the
account', or some such.

